# IQ Bowsight with Retina Lock Technology REVIEW



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the review kevin. i've been toying with the idea of getting the iq 4 pin model. the one thing i've been curious about it setting the dot, how it's done. thanks for explaining how you did it.


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

Been shooting the IQ for 2 years now (spring 2011)....

Kevin, be sure to ask your son where the string lies in his vision - if it's clearly off line, he will have left/right issues on further distances. I've always had my No-peep and IQ setup so that I'm looking through the string (blurred as I'm focussing on the target, not the string or pins) and that allows my eye, string, pins and path of arrow to all be in the same plane and alignment.

Awesome technology! Been using it (in the form of a No-peep) since 1998ish..... Great in low light. Will indicate when strings are moving as well. Tell your son to put on heavy gloves and bend around a tree - just to see how much the IQ will show him his form is off.... He'll be pleasantly surprised when he corrects his form while bending around the tree and still punch the center of the target....

J.


----------



## dmtindell (Nov 19, 2010)

Some people like the IQ and some say its a marketing ploy. I have been using mine for about a year and half and wouldn't use anything else. Can't imagine not having it now!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Ive only shot a sight with retina lock (same thing?) And it was another guys on a pig hunt in georgia. Draw 2" longer than mine and peep was way to high for my anchor. Ill be dam'ed, bukkseye at 40. 

Now if I can quit being a tight arse and go buy one..


----------



## swany10 (Mar 9, 2012)

Kevin2 said:


> Couple notes, I had the adjustments backwards, as I was thinking I was adjusting the black dot TOWARDS the center of the green glow. BUT, indeed, *as I found out by trial and error,* that *you are adjusting the green glow to the black dot*!


Someone didn't read the instructions too well, this is listed right in there.

Anyway, glad you liked the sight. I just sold my old IQ and got the one with micro adjust, love it and I can't see why anyone would shoot something else. Well I guess if you wanted a slider you might need to get something else, but as far as multi pins go, i think this sight has a clear advantage with the retnia loc feature.


----------



## DeadEyeB (Aug 23, 2011)

Just ordered one of these looking forward to it.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

Cool. I got one, just haven't sighted in the retina lock yet.
.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

I just set one up 2 days ago as well. I've used single pin sliders for years,but wanted to try one at the urging of a couple of buddies. I got the 3 pin micro and set it up on my HF6. After I got everything dialed in,my 3rd arrow shot was a robin hood @ 25yds.


----------



## dirt_diver (Nov 2, 2012)

I just ordered mine today, can't wait to try it. My form isn't too awful, I'm shooting about 5-8" groups at 50 yards. All I was after previously minute of whitetail, but I have hopes that I can shoot better with a little additional help with form consistency. Hopefully this will do the trick.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

eders.com had the 4 pin ones on sale for $70 i think. not sure if it's still going on or not though.


----------



## BowtechHunter65 (Nov 5, 2012)

I got mine two weeks ago (7 pin) and I love it!


----------



## SteveMcK (Aug 23, 2013)

I've been using it, also love it! My draw length is a little too long to have an ideal anchor, but this shows me if anything is off even a bit. It's gotta help in odd hunting positions.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*UPDATE:

My son has been using it for a few weeks now & is on fire. Really changed his entire attitude towards shooting & now hunting. Excited to go out and get after the deer, and that is fun to see. Best bow purchase I've made in years.*


----------



## GreenwoodHunter (Jul 28, 2012)

What is the pin guard size on these sights?


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Been wanting to try one, after your review I just pulled the trigger on one!


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good to hear it...



Dan7168 said:


> Been wanting to try one, after your review I just pulled the trigger on one!


----------



## bckmstr (Aug 8, 2008)

awesome accurate write up...i totally agree with it...simply and effective...been using one for 3 years now and won't change anytime soon...the new micro model is awesome..i love mine and yep getting the bro one for x-mas


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

How do these compare durability wise to the spot Hogg. I like the fact that the 7-pin is 50$ less at Cabelas


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

How do these compare durability wise to the spot Hogg. I like the fact that the 7-pin is 50$ less at Cabelas


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Is this a sure loc produced sight? Under the IQ name? Cause

I see that sure loc has put out a retina Lok on the leathal weapon.


----------



## swany10 (Mar 9, 2012)

Krealitygroup said:


> How do these compare durability wise to the spot Hogg. I like the fact that the 7-pin is 50$ less at Cabelas



Durability is the one thing I was a little disappointed with on mine. It has held position well through the season for me, but the sight over all could use a little bulking up just to make it feel more secure in my opinion. One actual durability complaint I have that is more than just an opinion is that I’ve seen a little wear in the vertical adjustment slide already. I like to know that my sight is tightened down well, so I really torque down on the little lever that secures the micro adjust in place every time I moved it. While in the stand I noticed the result of this was some wear and indentation on the metal where the backside clamps down to secure the micro adjust. The little piece they used to have the micro adjust clamp down securely just does not have enough surface area in contact with the slide housing. I'm worried that over time this wear will result in me not being able to ever tighten it down enough, but this hasn’t happened yet. In short I think it's a great sight, but there is room for improvement on the durability aspect. Also durability is kinda what spot hogg specializes in, so it's tough to find another sight that is on an even playing field with them in this area.


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

bardman said:


> *Is this a sure loc produced sight?* Under the IQ name? Cause
> 
> I see that sure loc has put out a retina Lok on the leathal weapon.


Nope. Original technology from Timberline No-peep, then Timberline sold out to IQ. I think that Sure-Lok probably pays some royalties to IQ for the technology.... But it originates with the Timberline NP.... This is as far as I know; I could be wrong though...

J.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

id pick the new IQ micro over the sure loc any day. at least for hunting.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Kevin2 said:


> I purchased the IQ hoping that it might help out my son. He gets his form down & shoots great, only to lose it & not know why. So, I read about the new IQ and decided to give it a go.
> 
> Slick packaging. See threw, no cardboard OR anything that you need to untie OR cut to get sight out & ready to start mounting.
> 
> ...





That's called the "Two shot method". 



When you sight in a rifle you aim at the bullseye and shoot. Then you hold the rifle steady while your friend moves the crosshairs up to the bullets point of impact. Then you for your 2nd shot and should be right on. 


I loved my IQ bow sight but just switched to a single pin. 
.


----------



## rickk33 (Oct 23, 2013)

Been very pleased with my older IQ sight, would recommend it to anyone


----------



## marty.301 (Feb 16, 2008)

Is hoot anchor sight
Anyone switch from anchor sight to IQ ?
Results.


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

What about a Spot Hogg with a no-peep vs. IQ? Giving you the durability if the SP and no peep.


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

Got the IQ. ITS AMAZING.


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

Bought the 7 pin IQ and really like it so far. At first I questioned whether I would be able to see the retina lock in low light but it fades out just about the same time the pins do in the evening. I can also see the retina lock without actually looking at it while you're focused on the target. Pins are .019 but seem a little smaller than my .019 spot hogg pins.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

wish HHA would add this to their single pin slider


----------



## Earlyboomer (Sep 29, 2013)

Excellent sight, the first review was right on! Well made, very bright, better than Montana Black Gold.


----------



## Piscatory_1 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a NoPeep that I was using on a Hoyt Rebel XT from the 90's. Liked it and it seemed to work really well, I was just starting bowhunting again after 23 years being away. I got a new bow shortly after that, a PSE Vendetta and mounted the NoPeep to it. It seemed not to hold it's alignment. I rechecked all the screws and they were tight but everytime I would shoot a few would be great shots then they would start drifting off even though the NoPeep was aligned. I quit using it but still have it. I am thinking maybe the faster bows have more shock to them and it changes the NoPeep alignment a little? Thoughts? Would be nice to NOT have to look through a peep.


----------



## virgis (Oct 3, 2013)

GreenwoodHunter said:


> What is the pin guard size on these sights?


Hi,
maybe someone could answer this question? Seems google doesnt know the answer...


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

I have the 3 pin I would sell, its basicly new paid $159.00 plus tax....I just ordered a 7 pin style....$120 tyd.....

sight housing is big. bigger than a 2" hha....


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Good review. Thanks.


----------



## SpeedDMD (Jan 31, 2015)

jcrayford2001 said:


> Been shooting the IQ for 2 years now (spring 2011)....
> 
> Kevin, be sure to ask your son where the string lies in his vision - if it's clearly off line, he will have left/right issues on further distances. I've always had my No-peep and IQ setup so that I'm looking through the string (blurred as I'm focussing on the target, not the string or pins) and that allows my eye, string, pins and path of arrow to all be in the same plane and alignment.
> 
> ...


I'm new to this sight and relatively new to archery. I know this thread is older, but I had a question about the no peep and IQ sight. I got tired (may be didn't give it enough chance) of the peep sight, so I bought a peep eliminator and I have the seven pin IQ sight. I tried to use form instead of anchor for setting up the peep eliminator. I was shooting well at 20 yards and 30 yards but at 40 yards, my shots were right of the bullseye by about 6-8 inches (still in a decent grouping but all to the right). I did not try any further distances. I'm not sure I have the string aligned through my vision but I do see it slightly to the right of the pin/rear sight (shooting LH bow). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

just curious (pardon my ignorance on this product) - you guys still using a peep too?

Joe


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

my son still has a peep.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin2 said:


> my son still has a peep.


THANKS!!

Joe


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Im still using a peep, but I will ditch it this summer when I have time to shot every day.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

No peep using No Peep here, my 5 pin IQ is in the mail and don't plan on using a peep with that either. Do have a kisser though.


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

SpeedDMD said:


> I'm new to this sight and relatively new to archery. I know this thread is older, but I had a question about the no peep and IQ sight. I got tired (may be didn't give it enough chance) of the peep sight, so I bought a peep eliminator and I have the seven pin IQ sight. I tried to use form instead of anchor for setting up the peep eliminator. I was shooting well at 20 yards and 30 yards but at 40 yards, my shots were right of the bullseye by about 6-8 inches (still in a decent grouping but all to the right). I did not try any further distances. I'm not sure I have the string aligned through my vision but I do see it slightly to the right of the pin/rear sight (shooting LH bow). Any help would be appreciated.


Speed, if you are shooting with a left hand bow, and impacting to the right of the target spot, try "tightening up" your string to the line between your eye and pin (pull string closer to your cheek)...

When I notice that my arrow flies off to the side (left of target, shooting RH) it's because my form isn't tight enough to my face and I'm not looking through the string. Think of it this way - if you really begin to exaggerate the string spacing away from your face (even with shooting through a peep) and you pull the string line slightly away from your face, the arrows path will cross your line of sight and fly to the opposite side of your line of sight (like an extended "X")

When my form is right, I'm looking through and blurring the string....

J.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have 4 brand new IQ ultra lites in the classifieds. Just sayin :wink:


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just installed my new IQ micro 7pin last night, shot well but by the time I got really dialed in at 20yds I was pretty tired (25mins) and still managed to adjust the green glow but I don't think its dialed in perfectly. I need to shoot more so I don't get fatigued as quickly I guess. I thought about drawing back holding proper form and having someone adjust the green glow to perfect fit.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

lakertown24 said:


> J I thought about drawing back holding proper form and having someone adjust the green glow to perfect fit.


That is how I do it with my son. The IQ is just another tool to get aiming down, be it for a beginner or any level of archer. I think it is a great tool.


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

I've had 2 of the older IQ sights and love how they help with form (repeatability). It's also invaluable when NOT shooting at a target in the yard when you have that weird stance/angle on an animal from a treestand or the ground. Regardless of bow position, just move the black dot to the center and the arrow goes where it should. I switched to a single pin, and shoot just as well, if not better, in the backyard...but hunting I realized how much the retina lock helps (missed 2 deer this year!!) 

The housing size was huge on the older models (not sure if it's gotten smaller), but may be trying out a new one for the hunting bow!


----------



## SpeedDMD (Jan 31, 2015)

jcrayford2001 said:


> Speed, if you are shooting with a left hand bow, and impacting to the right of the target spot, try "tightening up" your string to the line between your eye and pin (pull string closer to your cheek)...
> 
> When I notice that my arrow flies off to the side (left of target, shooting RH) it's because my form isn't tight enough to my face and I'm not looking through the string. Think of it this way - if you really begin to exaggerate the string spacing away from your face (even with shooting through a peep) and you pull the string line slightly away from your face, the arrows path will cross your line of sight and fly to the opposite side of your line of sight (like an extended "X")
> 
> ...


Do you use the form or anchor method? I tried the form method, but that means my string has to be moved up and down my cheek - that may be why it moves to the right at 40 yards? I don't know. 

Quote from the website:

"Can be shot by maintaining anchor or by maintaining form.

To shoot by maintaining anchor the bottom pin will always be between the alignment dots move your bow arm up or down to place the proper pin on target.

To shoot by maintaining form your top pin will always be between the alignment dots do not move your head or bow arm slowly slide the release down your cheek the top of the bow rocks rearward the pins will keep popping up dead center of the alignment dots the pins for the distance you are shooting will be sitting between the alignment dots"


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

SpeedDMD said:


> Do you use the form or anchor method? I tried the form method, but that means my string has to be moved up and down my cheek - that may be why it moves to the right at 40 yards? I don't know.
> 
> Quote from the website:
> 
> ...


After reading your original post about using a peep eliminator as well as the IQ 7 pin model, I think there may be too much going on in your sight picture? I do not use a peep eliminator; rather I use the built in peep eliminator within the housing of the IQ sight. It aligns my eye to the sight/riser each and every time when drawing/anchoring.

Short answer to your question above? I use the form AND anchor method together. My IQ Retina Lock is set up to show me perfect eye/sight/riser alignment when I hit my anchor points (index knuckle plugs ear, string touches front of nose). Because I hit these 2 anchor points on my face and the IQ verifies this and would indicate IF I'm adding in torque to the riser, I have a great repeatable form. Both anchor points and form must be there for the Retina Lock within the IQ housing to line up. 

I guess I'm confused by your additional use of a peep eliminator? Is it the style that shows 2 points either side of your bottom pin? Perhaps I could answer better (or someone else could chime in with better advice) if we knew what you're dealing with.... Take a picture of your sight (including this peep eliminator) and let's go from there.

J.


----------



## SpeedDMD (Jan 31, 2015)

jcrayford2001 said:


> After reading your original post about using a peep eliminator as well as the IQ 7 pin model, I think there may be too much going on in your sight picture? I do not use a peep eliminator; rather I use the built in peep eliminator within the housing of the IQ sight. It aligns my eye to the sight/riser each and every time when drawing/anchoring.
> 
> Short answer to your question above? I use the form AND anchor method together. My IQ Retina Lock is set up to show me perfect eye/sight/riser alignment when I hit my anchor points (index knuckle plugs ear, string touches front of nose). Because I hit these 2 anchor points on my face and the IQ verifies this and would indicate IF I'm adding in torque to the riser, I have a great repeatable form. Both anchor points and form must be there for the Retina Lock within the IQ housing to line up.
> 
> ...


You are correct about what the Peep Eliminator is but according to the website, you can use the two points you mentioned (like a rifle sight) on any of your pins if you use the 'form' method or you can use your lowest pin and line it up with the two dots if you are using an anchor method. I'm away from my bow tonight, but will get a picture hopefully tomorrow evening if it is not easy to picture.
From what I have read, the Retina lock is not a peep eliminator. It is basically there to verify that you are in a repeatable anchor position and not torquing the bow. From your description, you are basically using your riser and your sight as reference points along with the anchor points on the face. So, you are basically using anchor and not really the form method. The form method described by the Peep Eliminator website only applies if your using the Peep Eliminator, so I may have not clarified that. If you're not using the Peep Eliminator (the actual rear rifle sight), it's not relevant to your situation.
The form method for the Peep Eliminator is performed by moving the string down the side of your face (effectively changing your anchor points on the face), which moves the bow and sight pins up, to be able to see the next pin (longer yardage) between the two points of the rear rifle sight (Peep Eliminator). You keep you head steady, the arm holding the bow steady but the hand pulling the string moves to create that effect.
Did I confuse the issue further?
I think I got my answer from your answer in the fact that you don't use a Peep Eliminator but hopefully someone else may be using an IQ sight with one and can may be shed some light on which option (anchor or form method) they use and what is better.


----------



## SpeedDMD (Jan 31, 2015)

And here's the website where it talks about the two methods: http://peepeliminator.com/advantages.html


----------



## SpeedDMD (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry about the delay. So, yesterday, I decided to use the Anchor method - Results were much better than the 'Form Method'. Still did not go beyond 30 yards (2nd pin) so I don't know if I will have issues with arrows being right of target at 30 yards. I actually look to the left of the string but I couldn't show that in the pictures (and the camera is pretty low quality. I am LH if I did not mention that previously. Here are the pictures of my set up.


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

SpeedDMD said:


> Sorry about the delay. So, yesterday, I decided to use the Anchor method - Results were much better than the 'Form Method'. Still did not go beyond 30 yards (2nd pin) so I don't know if I will have issues with arrows being right of target at 30 yards. I actually look to the left of the string but I couldn't show that in the pictures (and the camera is pretty low quality. I am LH if I did not mention that previously. Here are the pictures of my set up.
> View attachment 2159909
> 
> View attachment 2159910
> ...


Speed, your setup looks OK - but a little cluttered (just for my own opinion that's all)

You're using the rear peep eliminator to place your eye in the same spot in relation to the riser/pins, correct? Well, that's exactly what the Retina Lock portion of your IQ sight does as well.

On my bow, I use the Retina Lock and have adjusted it to be in perfect alignment when I hit my normal, consistent anchor point. As soon as that happens (and after about 30 minutes of practicing hitting your anchor point - it's second nature) the process becomes:

- Draw
- Hit my normal anchor point
- Put pin on target
- Steady into aim
- Shoot

Because the Retina Lock is in my peripheral vision while I'm placing my pin on target, I can verify that everything is in alignment with the RL PRIOR to releasing. It appears that you're doing the same, only using the rear peep eliminator to do this..... Could you forego the rear peep eliminator and adjust the RL within the IQ to your normal anchor point?

J.


----------



## SpeedDMD (Jan 31, 2015)

jcrayford2001 said:


> Speed, your setup looks OK - but a little cluttered (just for my own opinion that's all)
> 
> You're using the rear peep eliminator to place your eye in the same spot in relation to the riser/pins, correct? Well, that's exactly what the Retina Lock portion of your IQ sight does as well.
> 
> ...


That may be an option I can try. When I put the rear sight I didn't only remove my peep sight, I also removed my kisser button. I put another one on to see if that gives me a more repeatable anchor point. I don't think I am consistent with my anchor points, so hopefully that helps. If it does, I may try with and without the rear sight. 
I feel like the RL may be moving after a few shots, but it may be me and my poor anchoring... So, I will keep trying. Thanks.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can get one of these sites customized - I'd be interested in all yellow pins?

Joe


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

If you shoot the way your suppose to shot you would not need a GIMMICK !! Lol, Mark & Terry Drury us it then it must be good. Thats right they get there for free.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

They use Ozonics also ,lol


----------



## jknudsen (Jun 15, 2010)

anyone tried or seen the new pro models?


----------



## aritchie (Sep 7, 2013)

I had a micro 5 pin for a year and liked it at first, helped with me establishing consistent hand placement with my bow hand, but whenever I would adjust the vertical or horizontal adjustments, I noticed A LOT of play with the 2nd and 3rd axis of the pin guard, also a couple of occasions i got up to my stand and drew the bow back to check and make sure everything was ok and the reitna lock was way off, each time it turns out the pin guard moved due to normal wear and tear on the way to the stand, switched to a Spot Hogg and have way more confidence in it.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Can someone please explain to me how retina lock works when shooting from a tree stand or up a hill. Does it just show if your bow is pointing too high or too low in your hand (i.e. torque in the vertical plane). Or does it have to do with the 3rd axis (like when shooting from a tree stand that it forces you to aim higher). Thanks.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

pope125 said:


> If you shoot the way your suppose to shot you would not need a GIMMICK !! Lol, Mark & Terry Drury us it then it must be good. Thats right they get there for free.


Yes and no.I don't have an IQ but I did use a no-peep years ago.If you have a perfect torque free grip every time,you don't need it.It's not a gimmick though.It does a great job of showing inconsistencies with form which helps build a consistent grip.After a while,you don't even have to look.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Doesn't matter where you are shooting from OR what angle up or down. *It basically puts 2 circles together, with the inner circle/dot being slightly smaller then the larger circle which has a green background lit up by available light*. When you are on target, that inner circle will be centered inside the larger circle. If it is off center OR you don't see the circle/dot inside the main green circle THEN you are not aiming/holding your bow correctly, something has gone wrong with your set up/form. Once you get your bow set up with this and your are shooting straight to your target, then you are good to go. It is pretty easy, and as far as I'm concerned it is a good training aid for those new and old to archery that struggle with shooting straight consistently. 

*HOPE that helps! Can't believe this old thread of mine still lives on!*



meatman said:


> Can someone please explain to me how retina lock works when shooting from a tree stand or up a hill. Does it just show if your bow is pointing too high or too low in your hand (i.e. torque in the vertical plane). Or does it have to do with the 3rd axis (like when shooting from a tree stand that it forces you to aim higher). Thanks.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Kevin2 said:


> Doesn't matter where you are shooting from OR what angle up or down. *It basically puts 2 circles together, with the inner circle/dot being slightly smaller then the larger circle which has a green background lit up by available light*. When you are on target, that inner circle will be centered inside the larger circle. If it is off center OR you don't see the circle/dot inside the main green circle THEN you are not aiming/holding your bow correctly, something has gone wrong with your set up/form. Once you get your bow set up with this and your are shooting straight to your target, then you are good to go. It is pretty easy, and as far as I'm concerned it is a good training aid for those new and old to archery that struggle with shooting straight consistently.
> 
> *HOPE that helps! Can't believe this old thread of mine still lives on!*


Cool thanks. I guess Im struggling to understand the 3rd axis but it doesnt seem like retina is relevant to that.

I assume you just need to set your sight and adjust it for the 3rd axis, then just use retina as advertised.

Do any of the IQ sights come with 3rd axis adjustment?


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Ok so none of these sights come with 3rd axis adjustment. Real bummer. Retina lock worth shimming or rather just get a 3 axis sight?


----------

